# Time for Snowflake to go to a real home



## Catservant (Dec 5, 2005)

I have really waffled on keeping Snowflake, but have decided I just can't. 

His picture can be seen at www.pixalbums.net/pigeon under Snowflake's Album. We are located in SW Michigan.

Please contact me at [email protected] if you have questions or comments. 

Joanne


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,
Here is a direct link to your album so people can get straight to it and see how beautiful Snowflake is 
http://www.pixalbums.net/?site=Pigeon&album=Snowflakes Album
Goodluck in finding him his new home.
Regards
Alaska


----------

